# Specific paint removal



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I need to take the paint off of a JL Xtraction 57 Chevy top. I tried my old faithful ELO. Took off the paint but turned the clear plastic opaque white. Don't want to ruin another one.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the cars are cast in that opaque white, not clear.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Seperate the clear and chrome parts from the basic body before you dip. rr


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

I believe he is taking about removing paint from the Clear Tops. I've done the same too on a mustang 2+2 T-Jet. HELP


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Has anyone tried Castrol Super Clean?
(This is not an endorsement... I have not tried it either...)

Scott


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

tazman6069 is correct. Just want to take the roof paint off. I have been switching tops with white thunders. One of the flyers for the pullback cars has a totally clear top. 


So far I have done white thunders with:
gold chrome rollbar
silver chrome rollbar
black opaque
black clear
white
silver

I think all I need are a red top and the clear to give me one of every possible one.

I have one more white top I can use.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

22Tall - can you show us some pics of what you are doing?
Jim


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

T-jetjim- I have no idea of how to post pics. A friend of mine did this http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/ He keeps telling me he will show me how to do it but hasn't yet. On the plus side I took him to get brake parts for his truck and lent him the money to buy them. In a couple weeks I can start playing the guilt card


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought you where talking about the 57 chevy (nomad) and you meant the corvette. oooookkkkk, that clears it up.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I thought you where talking about the 57 chevy (nomad) and you meant the corvette. oooookkkkk, that clears it up.


So did I. :freak: 

 rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

My bad for the confusion. It is the Vette not Nomad. Did some digging and found another with clear glass and a white painted top. When I get a chance I am going to cut the windshield part off and put it back on the body. Then I am going to cut the remainder into a few pieces that have paint and clear so I can experiment. Have pine sol and oven cleaner for starters.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Finally some free time. Pine-Sol also removed the paint but clouded the glass. Brake fluid did the trick.


----------

